# hi thought i would introduce myself



## Stacy-freya-lou (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi all hope your all ok on this dry evening.. Hope levels are behaving themselves. Unlike my daughter's....

To start off I'm stacy 25, 2 girls Freya 4years old, diagnosed when she was 23months. And Kayla 13 months old non d...(fingers crossed) 

From day one Freya's levels have been shocking!!!! 
Hba1c has never been any more than 8.6% (sorry don't know conversions) no less than 7.6. 
She's mdi currently. Fighting for everything from the hospital. Taken till now to get a glucagon pen and 1/2 increment lantus pen..

I've asked on several occasions for a pump for Freya due to there being other complications on top of t1d. The pump we want isn't on (and I hate this phrase with a passion) "their commission list, and will have to have a case put against Freya to see if she's a "worthy candidate" for the required pump". 

I've asked for cgm's and been told no point because she's mdi... so I'm looking I to self funding for them. ££££££ how much!!!!!????? But she's worth it. 

I'm sure there will be lots of questions asked and if you want to know anything else don't be afraid to ask... I don't bite.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your little one's diagnosis and the tough time you've been having getting the best care for her. If you haven't already tried, it would be worth contacting the people at INPUT who will be able to give you lots of advice on the best way of moving forward with the pump and possibly the CGM. Their website is:

http://input.me.uk/

Also, do you have a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas? Well worth getting, an excellent reference to all things Type 1 

Please let us know if you have any problems we can help with, there's a lot of friendly, knowledgeable and experienced people here, so do ask - nothing is considered 'silly'!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 24, 2014)

Stacy-freya-lou said:


> Hi all hope your all ok on this dry evening.. Hope levels are behaving themselves. Unlike my daughter's....
> 
> To start off I'm stacy 25, 2 girls Freya 4years old, diagnosed when she was 23months. And Kayla 13 months old non d...(fingers crossed)
> 
> ...



Hi Stacy,
If you want to self fund a CGM then go for the Animas pump as all you need then is the transmitter and sensors. Animas is linked to the Dexcom which is very accurate and also works out quite a bit cheaper than the other CGM sensors. This is because even though it say's 7 days use most of us can get them to work for 21 days on average. If you buy 4 sensors at a time then it's £186 or £50 for a single sensor.
What pump do you actually want that's not on the list?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Stacy and welcome 

Sorry to hear about the battle you are having with your team - it's not good enough!!  Where abouts are you in the country? Have you thought about changing hospitals ? - you shouldn't have to self fund for your little girl. We have been able to loan a CGM as few times and I'm sure others on MDI have had the benefit of CGM on loan too. As suggested try INPUT for advice too. Best wishes


----------

